# The last word vs. the (second) to the last text



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

Well it hasnt been that long since my last thread. Judging by what others said (and what I know is right) Im about to go NC...again. It actually feels good...anyone else get this feeling?

Anyway, my question (not that important of one, but there should be room for a little bit of fun on this board).

Has anyone else noticed how text messages have so radically altered our society? In a phone conversation, you want the last word..then hang up. However...when it comes to texting the bigger FU is when you send the second to the last text, then get a response, and never respond to it. Anyone else notice this change in our social behavior?


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

In the past, the FU statement by phone was to hang up while the other person was still talking.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Confused - I've PMd you.


----------



## Lilly_Louise (Mar 1, 2013)

im on that boat where i've sent the last text and get no response, and its doing my head in! like litterly makes me wounder what the hell is he thinking? so yer it sucks! lol


----------



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL! Yes, not getting a response it the worse! Text message talk has it's good and bad points. Thanks for the quip.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I have forced myself to leave my phone in the console of my truck so I don't text her at work. Sometimes leave it at home when things are really bad. 

I try to turn off the phones ringer or notifications at home so she has to call the house phone to talk to me.

For me... texting has been the worst thing in my separation / reconciliation. In the past you wouldn't think of phoning someone at 3am to say something to thing.. but now you can wake up in the middle of the night and text or tweet them.

When we where kids you were told to be home by dark.. now i text my daughter to be home and maybe swing by the store for milk. 

With my wife... no response is the worst.

I'm terrible for sending "?" a few minutes after a text that she didn't respond to just so she can hear her phone go off... it really pisses her off and she says she is less likely to respond when I do that.

These things are evil machines but the minute I leave it at home I will be stuck walking because I broke down or out of gas.


----------



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

Sadwithtwolittlegirls said:


> These things are evil machines but the minute I leave it at home I will be stuck walking because I broke down or out of gas.


HAH! Thats great stuff!

On a more serious note: I wonder if separations/divorces unfolded different in the past, before all this technology.

I seriously think about that A LOT!

When my ex left last summer we had to handle all of our business (as in ending all of our mutual accounts, etc.) via text. She refused to TALK to me until about a month after she left.

And you know what??????

The conversation was actually very nice, polite, and caring from both sides. HOWEVER, we had a month of texts/confusion that really messed up any chance of getting back together.

I often wonder if things would have been different if she was forced to call me in the days after she left. Who knows...


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I asked my father the same thing. He told me in the early 80's it was all done through the lawyers. My dad said he rarely spoke with my mother at the advice of his lawyer. The lawyer told him/her where the money went and where.
I never saw my dad ever get out of the car during visitation or saw him on the phone with my mother.

It is WAY too easy to communicate and i think it has caused an increase in anxiety with people that are having marital issues. 
ie: Dirty pictures from the OM/OW, sexting, love notes to OM/OW and it goes on and on. Hell .. now you can have the texts/tweets used in court... WTF is wrong with us.
Now i see why some people refuse to use mobile phones


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sadwithtwolittlegirls said:


> I asked my father the same thing. He told me in the early 80's it was all done through the lawyers. My dad said he rarely spoke with my mother at the advice of his lawyer. The lawyer told him/her where the money went and where.
> I never saw my dad ever get out of the car during visitation or saw him on the phone with my mother.
> 
> It is WAY too easy to communicate and i think it has caused an increase in anxiety with people that are having marital issues.
> ...


Today, with my own divorce and experience with a few others, that kind of advice is either reserved for the ugliest of divorces or given by lawyers with dollar signs in their eyes.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Could be.. I was only 9..when the mess started.


----------

